# What are your favorite recipes?



## Dune (Dec 12, 2010)

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/63377/

Got the idea from Gary, though I was thinking something similar, which is why I was trolling the sugestion box.

I like Norwegian pancakes. They are similar to crepes. 

Melt a stick of unsalted butter on low heat. (very low heat)

Break a few eggs into a bowl. Add equal volume of flower, and mix completely. 

Add melted butter, and mix again.  Add some sugar to taste. (1/4 cup or so)

zest of a lemon and or 1/4 teaspoon of vanilla extract

Dilute with milk. For richer pancakes use evaperated milk. 

Mixture should be thin enough to cover entire crepe pan, when poured in center and the pan quickly tilted about.

Pan should be smoking hot. Use pan that butter was melted in. No further lubing required.

I use a dipper and pour in about a third of a cup. When top of cake is dry, flip. Second side doen't take long. 

Serve with cranberry sauce (lingonberry if you can get it), apple sauce, or any kind of jam, jelly or fruit preserve, by spreading condiment on surface, then rolling.

I usualy make these pancakes for Christmas breakfast.


----------



## btuser (Dec 12, 2010)

I'd say the simple things.  Chicken that tastes like chicken.  A tomato that tastes like a tomato.  But then there are the special things like canned preserves and wild game.  Peaches that turn to mush an hour after being picked, but taste like a peach from the Garden of Eden.

Thin crust pizza made with syrian bread, tomato paste, asiago cheese.  This pared with an atomic red zinfandel is one of my favorite foods.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Dec 13, 2010)

Rice, season with a generous amount of dried basil,parsley leaf,garlic powder & onion powder. I buy all organic ingrediants. I use half long grain brown rice & half arborio. Throw the whole mess in the Zojirushi rice cooker(do not add seasonings after cooking) & it turns out great every time, Randy


----------



## fishingpol (Dec 13, 2010)

This time of the year is comfort food.  French-Canadian pork pie(tourtie), Pea soup, turkey or chicken soup made with fresh stock from a bird carcass.  Anything on the weber grill roasted, mostly herb marinated pork loin sandwiches, and Tipsy Chicken from the Weber cookbook (ran out of bourbon though).  I've been using more root vegetables and squash and lost a few pounds while enjoying it.  Wife makes a killer squash soup too.  Damn, now I'm hungry.  I made a vegetable rack for squash, potatoes, onions and apple in the basement where it is cool.  Oh yeah, sliced potatoes, onions and butter with pepper and salt wrapped in foil and grilled is fine also.  Simple but fine.  Can be put in the stove in the coals off to the side.  Double wrap it though.


----------



## Gary_602z (Dec 13, 2010)

Stews,Soup and Chili this time of year! Always love my veggies also! 

Gary


----------



## Dune (Dec 13, 2010)

Gary_602z said:
			
		

> Stews,Soup and Chili this time of year! Always love my veggies also!
> 
> Gary



Recipes?


----------



## ckarotka (Dec 13, 2010)

Duck Blood Soup in the winter!! It's a Polish thing!


----------



## Gary_602z (Dec 14, 2010)

Dune said:
			
		

> Gary_602z said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pulled Pork

Ingredients

    * 1 (6 pound) pork butt roast
    * 1 1/2 tablespoons Hawaiian sea salt (or regular sea salt if not available)
    * 1 tablespoon liquid smoke flavoring

Directions

   1. Pierce pork all over with a knive or carving fork. Rub salt then liquid smoke over meat. Place roast in a slow cooker.
   2. Cover, and cook on Low for 16 to 20 hours, turning once during cooking time.
   3. Reserve drippings and cool(fridge or freezer) to let fat congeal on top.
   4. Remove meat from slow cooker, and shred removing bone and fat.
   5. Discard congealed grease and add drippings as desired if moister meat is desired.
   6. Serve on desired rolls or buns.
   This may be cooked on a higher heat for 5-6 hours or until it is falling of the bone. Use a brush or or sandwich bags on hands to spread liquid smoke.

Gary


----------



## Gary_602z (Dec 14, 2010)

Clapshot



    * 1 1/3 pounds potato, peeled and quartered
    * 2/3 pound turnips, peeled and cut into chunks
    * 1 pound parsnips peeled and chunked
    * 3 tablespoons butter
    * 1/4 cup milk
    * 8 strips bacon, cooked and crumbled
    * 1 pinch ground nutmeg
    * salt and ground black pepper to taste

   Boil veggies until tender, drain and mash, add bacon and other ingredients.

   You know what to do next!!  Great alone or with a roast, if I make this with a roast I omit the Bacon, carrots maybe added to this also!

  Gary


----------



## Dune (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice. 

New England Clam Chowder, 

Cape Cod version; Shuck some quahogs, save juice. Both tasks very easy if quahogs frozen first. Very important, quahog pronouned ko hog.

Saute diced salt pork (prefered) or bacon (1/4#)

Cut oinion fine and cook in fat till translucent.

Add chopped quohog, clam juice, diced potato, salt and pepper, simmer till potato soft. Serve with milk, cream or condensed milk and crackers.  Carrots do not go well with this, too sweet, but a little celery could be good.


----------



## Dune (Dec 14, 2010)

New England Boiled Dinner Corned Beef, or Smoked Shoulder (or even ham, some kind of sodium nitrate cured meat)

Boil meat most of day (simmer). Cook with onions and carrots and potatos. (lots)

Slice up and boil a turnip.  Preferably yellow (don't tell anyone from Eastham).

After scooping everything out of the big pot, cook 1/2 a cabbage in the same water.

Serve with good spicey mustard and butter for the turnip and cabbage.


----------



## Gary_602z (Dec 14, 2010)

Dune said:
			
		

> New England Boiled Dinner Corned Beef, or Smoked Shoulder (or even ham, some kind of sodium nitrate cured meat)
> 
> Boil meat most of day (simmer). Cook with onions and carrots and potatos. (lots)
> 
> ...



Dang I can smell it already!  That's one thing about cooking with cabbage I always get to smell it twice! :cheese: 

Gary


----------



## jharkin (Dec 14, 2010)

I got this one from the Giada DeLaurentis cookbook...  awesome winter comfort food.

Baked rigatoni with Bechamel sauce.
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...gatoni-with-bechamel-sauce-recipe2/index.html


Only downside is I cant get Giada to come to my house in person to cook it... Not sure my wife would like that however


----------



## Gary_602z (Dec 15, 2010)

Let's Bake!



Jose Cuervo Christmas Cookies

1 cup of water
1 tsp baking soda
1 cup of sugar
1 tsp salt
1 cup of brown sugar
4 large eggs
1 cup nuts
2 cups of dried fruit
1 bottle Jose Cuervo Tequila

Sample the Cuervo to check quality. Take a large bowl, check the Cuervo again, to be sure it is of the highest quality, pour one level cup and drink.

Turn on the electric mixer. Beat one cup of butter in a large fluffy bowl.

Add one peastoon of sugar. Beat again. At this point it's best to make sure the Cuervo is still ok, try another cup just in case.

Turn off the mixerer thingy.

Break 2 leggs and add to the bowl and chuck in the cup of dried fruit.

Pick the frigging fruit off the floor.

Mix on the turner.

If the fried druit gets stuck in the beaters just pry it loose with a drewscriver.

Sample the Cuervo to check for tonsisticity.

Next, sift two cups of salt, or something. Who geeves a sheet. Check the Jose Cuervo. Now shift the lemon juice and strain your nuts.

Add one table.

Add a spoon of sugar, or somefink. Whatever you can find.

Greash the oven.

Turn the cake tin 360 degrees and try not to fall over.

Don't forget to beat off the turner.

Finally, throw the bowl through the window, finish the Cose Juervo and make sure to put the stove in the wishdasher.


Cherry Mistmas !


----------



## Later (Dec 15, 2010)

Gary_602z said:
			
		

> Let's Bake!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1, a classic


----------



## Dune (Dec 16, 2010)

Curried pork or any meat

In large skillet, cook curry power (to taste) in olive oil. I use about a third of a small spice jar, but some curries ave potent.
Once curry powder is browned , saute onions, chopped.
Add diced potato, water, other spices if desired, simmer
Add diced meat, cook till potatos are done. 

Serve over white rice with pickled beets as a side. Other cold vegatbles can substitute if you don't like beets.

Potatoes make this a new england (bland) version. Curry will taste much hotter cooked without potatoes


----------



## Gary_602z (Dec 16, 2010)

I am ashamed that although I consider myself a chef I have never used curry. Love anything spicy or hot though. I don't get out much because I have to cook all the time!  Love beets!

Gary

Keep everything coming, I am always willing to try anything new!


----------



## homebrewz (Dec 17, 2010)

This is a good recipe for all of that butternut squash from the fall which is quietly rotting away in a box in your basement. Its basically a squash and onion dish baked in a dough. Yield: Serves 6.

Butternut and Caramelized Onion Galette 

For the pastry: 
1 1/4 cups all purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
8 tablespoons (1 stick) unsalted butter cut into pieces
1/4 cup sour cream (I used yogurt)
2 teaspoons fresh lemon juice 
1/4 cup ice water 

For the filling: 
1 small butternut squash (about 1 pound) 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 to 2 tablespoons of butter (if you only have non-stick pans, the smaller amount will do)
1 large onion, halved and thinly sliced in half-moons
1 teaspoon salt 
pinch of sugar 
1/4 teaspoon cayenne, or to taste
3/4 cup fontina cheese (about 2 1/2 ounces, grated or cut into small bits)
1 1/2 teaspoons chopped fresh sage leaves 

1. Make pastry: In a bowl, combine the flour and salt. Place the butter in another bowl. Place both bowls in the freezer for 1 hour. remove the bowls from the freezer and make a well in the center of the flour. Add the butter to the well and, using a pastry blender, cut it until the mixture resembles coarse meal. Make another well in the center. In a small bowl, whisk together the sour cream (or yogurt), lemon juice, and water and add half of this mixture to the well. With a fork, mix in the liquid until large lumps form. Repeat with the remaining liquid and flour-butter mixture. Pat the lumps into a ball: do not overwork the dough. Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate for 1 hour. 

2. Prepare squash: Preheat oven to 375 deg f. Peel squash, then halve and scoop out seeds. Cut into 1/2" pieces. Toss pieces with olive oil and a half-teaspoon of the salt and roast on foil lined (for neatness sake) sheet for 30 minutes or until pieces are tender, turning it midway if your oven heats unevenly. Set aside to cool slightly. 

3. Caramelize onions: While squash is roasting, melt butter in a heavy skillet and cook onion over low heat with the remaining half-teaspoon of salt and pinch of sugar, stirring occasionally, until soft and lightly golden brown, about 20 minutes. Stir in cayenne. 

4. Raise the oven temperature to 400 deg f. Mix squash, caramelized onions, cheese, and herbs together in a bowl. 

5. Assemble galette: On a floured work surface, roll the dough out into a 12" round. transfer to an ungreased baking sheet. Spread squash, onions, cheese, and herb mixture over the dough, leaving a 1 1/2" border. Fold the border over the squash, onion, and cheese mixture, pleating the edge to make it fit. The center will be open. 

6. Bake until golden brown, 30 to 40 minutes. Remove from the oven, let stand for 5 minutes, then slide the galette onto a serving plate. Cut into wedges and serve hot, warm, or at room temperature. 

You can also turn this into a savory dessert by using apples instead of squash, and omitting the cayenne and instead seasoning with cinnamon, nutmeg, and cloves, and adding ground hazelnuts or almonds.


----------



## Gary_602z (Dec 17, 2010)

Cool I think I will try this!

Gary


----------



## homebrewz (Dec 17, 2010)

I made it last week, and it was pretty good though I misread the ingredients and put double the amount of squash in it. My friends made the dessert option with the apples. That was really good too, especially if you don't like sweet desserts.


----------



## fishingpol (Dec 19, 2010)

Homebrewz,

I made the galette today.  I used pre-made pie crust and cooked the squash in a skillet on low ahead of the onions.  Just a short cut.  I used cheddar cheese as I could not find boursin in the store. This is a great receipe, ate 3 pieces with marinated pork loin.  This is a keeper!  Will put a full cup of cheddar next time.


----------



## woodchip (Dec 19, 2010)

I often make a butternut and apple crumble with a little honey in the crumble topping. 

Butternut squashes are closely related to melons with their sweet honey flavour, and the honey in the topping brings something special to the natural sweet taste of a butternut squash. 

My way is to make my usual crumble topping, with a few extra walnuts and a little honey. Part cook some squash and mix with chopped apples before adding the topping. 

Easy peasy and very tasty. 

There are never many spare squashes in our store by January, this is one of our family staple desserts through November and December  ;-)


----------



## Later (Dec 19, 2010)

Hot meat sauce for hotdogs or anything else

4 Lbs ground beef
1 Cup ground raw onion
2 tbsp crushed red pepper
2 tsp ground dry mustard
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
1/2 tsp black pepper
5 tbsp salt
2 oz chili powder
3 quarts tomato sauce
Fry ground beef and ground onions slowly, mashing constantly
Add remaining ingredients and simmer about 3 hours.


----------



## maverick06 (Dec 20, 2010)

One of my favorites Is New England Indian Pudding! (not liked by many, but its great! Espically if you like molasses) SOoo good!

INDIAN PUDDING

1 quart milk (4 cups)
3 Tbsp. yellow cornmeal
3 Tbsp. minute tapioca
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup molasses
1/4 tsp. salt
2 eggs beaten
1 Tbsp. butter

Scald milk in a large pot. 
Mix remaining ingredients in another bowl.
Pour and stir some scalded milk into the egg mixture - just enough to warm it. 
When the egg mixture is warm, add & stir it into the large pot of scalded milk
Cook in a double boiler until thick. (or a reg. pot & stir with a spatula CONSTANTLY)
Pour into buttered baking dish  - do not cover. 
Set in a pan of water about 1 in. deep.
Bake 1 1/2 hrs at 350.
Serve warm with van. ice cream


----------



## HeatsTwice (Dec 23, 2010)

I just got back from Germany and ate a lot suerkraut and pork with mushroom gravy. Great stuff. So last night I made this: 

http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,178,145172-227199,00.html


Kick ass. The kids loved it too. I used thin sliced pork tenderloin (not chops) and new potoatoes. Russets are a bad idea since they take too long to cook.


----------



## esuitt (Dec 24, 2010)

Gary_602z said:
			
		

> Let's Bake!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gary, hope you do not mind. But I had to borrow that one!   LOL


----------



## HeatsTwice (Dec 24, 2010)

The three stages of tequila:
1) I can dance.
2) I can fly.
3) I am invisible.


----------



## Wooddust (Dec 29, 2010)

HeatsTwice said:
			
		

> The three stages of tequila:
> 1) I can dance.
> 2) I can fly.
> 3) I am invisible.



I was carried to my room by friends.  Then took bass boat out in morning after. Went to front, lowered trolling motor, fell to knees. Lifted Trolling motor, crawled to drivers seat, back to marina. Guy at dock says...Are you the guy who drank all the tequila last night?

Was famous for years in my company for the night I did that.


----------



## itsanaddiction (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been catching and cooking fish since I was a kid, 40 some years ago. I got this recipe from a friend and found my new favorite way to cook fish. I was out on the ice last week end, brought home a nice bucket of crappie. Here's the best tasting crappie a guy can make, any fish would be great this way;

Things you'll need;
1-2 lbs fish fillets - I've used panfish & walleye, I'm sure it'll work with most fish. 
bowl of milk
Ritz crackers ground up in a zip lock bag
salt & pepper
1/2 stick butter
tub of store bought shredded parmesan cheese
good size baking dish with a cover
oven at 375 degrees

Start by wetting fish in milk
mix crackers and salt/pepper use as much or little as you like
bread the fish with crackers
lay them in baking dish, one to two deep is ok
cover with parmesan cheese, as much or little as you like, I use a little less than 1/2 a tub
melt the butter, and pour it over the whole dish
bake it covered for 25-30 minutes

This is one of the best tasting and easy to make fish dishes I know of, enjoy with a rum & coke, as much or little as you like!


----------



## Dune (Dec 29, 2010)

itsanaddiction said:
			
		

> I've been catching and cooking fish since I was a kid, 40 some years ago.



Me too. Thanks for this recipe. It is very similar to a popular one here;

In a baking pan spread out some scallops
cover lightly with crushed ritz crackers
drizzle with a stick of melted butter
bake.

Unbelievable!

Hopefully I will get to try your version shortly, thanks.


----------



## soupy1957 (Dec 29, 2010)

I was really quite surprised that I haven't seen any entries here for Venison, so far!! This being "hunting season" and all.

-Soupy1957


----------



## Jags (Dec 29, 2010)

Pork tenderloin (not loin) seasoned with salt and pepper and herbs - wrapped in thick cut bacon (tooth pick in place if needed) and grilled to a perfect medium - pair with a disposable pan with a heavy layer of olive oil and butter with onion a garlic sauteed (I do this on the grill, also) and then cubed potatoes and sliced mushrooms, stirred frequently.  You will want to start the tatters first, the tenderloin only takes about 20 min. to cook.

Basically - anything wrapped in bacon, fried in butter or covered in gravy gets my vote.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Dec 29, 2010)

soupy1957 said:
			
		

> I was really quite surprised that I haven't seen any entries here for Venison, so far!! This being "hunting season" and all.
> 
> -Soupy1957



Two days ago, when I got up, there were four deer in our back yard munching on plants. My daughter took a bunch of pictures. My son took out his wrist rocket and started out to thwack one in the butt to chase them off. Before he got a shot off, they bolted. Three jumped over the fence, the forth slammed head on into a fence post and broke its neck. Dead. 

We called animal control who wanted $250 to cart it away. Then my son called some of his boy scout friends to ask if any knew how to clean a deer. 20 minutes later we started skinning, gutting, and quatrering the thing. 2 hours later I had 40 pounds of venison ready for the BBQ and freezer. 

I think I need some recipes for venison.


----------



## itsanaddiction (Dec 29, 2010)

My venison recipe is very simple;

kill a deer
remove back straps
sprinkle steaks _lightly_ with Lowrys
wrap in bacon, stick a toothpick through to hold the bacon on
BBQ on low, do not over cook! It should be red in the middle
If you must use some kind of sauce, use a little regular Baby Rays, the best BBQ sauce ever made.
Serve with steamed broccoli, a baked sweet potato with butter & a little brown sugar, and a good bread - I like a small loaf of rosemary/garlic.
Male sure you have a glass of merlot with it, you are now in heaven. 
This is the only way my wife will eat venison. Unfortunately she really likes it and eats most of my best venison!


----------



## HeatsTwice (Dec 29, 2010)

What is "best venison"? People are always telling me that it is usually very gamey. But this deer is not at all. Probably because its eaten so much of my landscapeing.


----------



## itsanaddiction (Dec 29, 2010)

I've found a lot people don't treat the venison very well, it sits around too long before being processed, it sits in the freezer too long giving it a bad taste, it isn't wrapped very well and gets freezer burned, etc. The best venison comes from proper care of your meat. This season, a nice 8pt buck came into range at 3pm opening day, it met my 30.06 with one well placed heart shot at 3:01pm. it was rinsed with cool water and was hanging in the pole shed by 4pm. After dinner I processed it myself, the steaks and roasts were in airtight food saver bags and frozen by the next morning. The trimmings went into a refrigerator, and a few days later I ground my own burger and added just the right amount of beef trimmings, it tastes so much better than pork trimmings. I used to take my deer in for processing until I learned how easy it is to skin and butcher a deer. This way I know I got my own deer meat, and it was processed quickly and properly. Plus it's a great occasion to spend time with friends, including my good friend "Captain Morgan".


----------



## Dune (Dec 29, 2010)

Man, I wish a deer would break it's neck in my back yard. Kudos for keeping the meat. Venison should not taste gamey, if anything, it is milder than beef.


----------



## fishingpol (Dec 30, 2010)

Jags,

That pork sounds great.  So many people overcook pork for fear of trichinosis still.  There is nothing like a medium piece of pork with the slightest pink in the center.  It can be so juicy if cooked right.  I make herb-encrusted sliced pork tenderloin sandwiches with Sweet Baby Ray's and cheese.  I use a chewy roll and grill it in butter in a skillet with a grill weight on it.  Almost like a cuban sandwich.  My other favorite is pork chops with Tony Chachere's creole seasoning rubbed in.  Pork has lots of potential, it just needs to be cooked properly.  Apple wood smoked ribs for New Year's eve.  Damn, now I'm hungry.


----------



## soupy1957 (Dec 30, 2010)

itsanaddiction said:
			
		

> My venison recipe is very simple;
> 
> kill a deer
> remove back straps



If by "remove back straps" you are talking about the scent glands..........correct!  Very important to do so as soon as you can, (along with gutting, of course).

-Soupy1957


----------



## Jags (Dec 30, 2010)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> Jags,
> 
> ...with the slightest pink in the center.



You got it!  Now if ya wanna talk ribs:


----------



## fishingpol (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes sir, that is one fine smoker.  I can almost smell it.


----------



## Dune (Dec 31, 2010)

Jags, looks like a factory built smoker? Around here we have ones about half that size. Someday...


----------



## Jags (Jan 3, 2011)

Dune said:
			
		

> Jags, looks like a factory built smoker?



Nope Dune - thats a Jags built.  It started life as a bread rack.


----------



## Mcbride (Jan 3, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> fishingpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great smoker Jags.

As for deer meat, I love it.
I gut and quarter in the bush right where it falls.
Take it home, and hang it in the old barn on meat hooks, skin it, and leave it hang for a while, depends on the temp outside.

Then I cut it and wrap it myself.
I turn all meat thats not a nice cut into ground, but as the deer are usually so lean, I actually grind and blend in a little fat with it.
I do not to often shoot deer, I usually try for a moose tag, and bison tag, and take those, and then trade meat with friends, for variety.
I will trade some moose, and on the rare occasion I get a draw, and actually manage to shoot a bison, that to, for say a few  birds, deer meat, and possibly  a few salmon/halibut.

Its nice to have a huge deepfreeze or 2 full of good meat and fish.

I get my moose almost every year at least, and on years I get just a moose, might try for a deer to.
I no longer hunt for fowl, did a few  years when I was young, but now my browning 12 gauge just collects dust.

Anyone want to trade a mint browning 12 gauge for a springfield 1911 model .45 ? lol    Joking


----------



## Dune (Jan 4, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> Dune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, I almost scored a bread rack just for that purpose once. How do you create the smoke?


----------



## Jags (Jan 4, 2011)

Dune said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a rack above the heat source for wood chips.
I can fire it with propane or charcoal and I am a firm believer of Hickory smoke.  Mesquite is a noxious weed that our Texas brothers have inflicted upon us.  Convincing some people that it has value as an export to the rest of the states.

Apple on pork is another goto for me.  Maple, cherry and even Oak if a lighter "smokiness" is the ticket.


----------



## Dune (Jan 4, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> I am a firm believer of Hickory smoke.  Mesquite is a noxious weed that our Texas brothers have inflicted upon us.  Convincing some people that it has value as an export to the rest of the states.
> 
> Apple on pork is another goto for me.  Maple, cherry and even Oak if a lighter "smokiness" is the ticket.



I stick with just fruitwood, Apple, maple, cherry and pear.


----------



## Jags (Jan 4, 2011)

Dune said:
			
		

> I stick with just fruitwood, Apple, maple, cherry and pear.



I agree with those choices also, but a good stick of jerky should really be hickory in my opinion. ;-)


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 4, 2011)

Reviews for pablo's chili con carne de diablo: 
"Is this chili, or did I bite into the sun?" -Sean from MA 
"Paul's Chili is a boot continually kicking you in the face" -George Orwell 

3-4 pounds venison or beef- worst cut that you have 
3 habanero peppers (sometimes they're much hotter than others, so watch it!) 
2 15oz cans crushed tomatoes 
2 large yellow onions 
1 large bell pepper 
4-8 cloves garlic (or more if you're like me!) 
1 tps black pepper 
10 Tblsp good chile powder- I like grinding anchos etc 
1 Tblsp ground cumin seed 
2 tsp salt 
2 cups strong hot black coffee 
1 cup hot water 
1 tblsp basil
3 Tblsp Olive oil 
Toilet paper 
Crying towel 
Stock the bathroom with toilet paper and crying towel. 
Cut the venison into fingertip sized cubes (nice to use 1/2 pound of it ground, if you like). Heat the olive oil in a frying pan, add the venison, 1/2 the garlic, 1tsp salt, and one coarse chopped onion and really sear it very well. Heat the crushed tomatoes in a large pot, add the seared venison/onions/etc. Rinse the frying pan out with the hot water- dump that in the pot. Now rinse with one cup coffee, and pour that in the pot. Drink the other cup of coffee. Add half of the chile powder and half the cumin. Chop up the habaneros well (WEAR RUBBER GLOVES!!) add half of those and the other tsp salt. Simmer for about an hour. Add everything else (chop the pepper) and simmer for another 30 minutes. 
All is adjustable to taste. The habaneros are (along with the Scotch bonnet) the hottest pepper available in most supermarkets dried or fresh. They produce a slow burn- starting out not so bad, but believe me you'll have to pause half way through a bowl. 
Make pinto beans or kidneys on the side- folks can add them if they like, or not if they don't like, and no one gets killed in a beans vs. no beans arguement. Texans say "Cooks that know beans about chile know they aint no beans in chile"- well maybe. I make corn bread (1/2 sweet) - sometimes with jalepenos. Crumble into a bowl to attenuate heat. 
BTW- making chile is an all day affair for me. I let it stew longer than the hour, and for a tough piece of meat, 2- 2.5h isn't unheard of. Only got to make it with venison a few times.  Just don't add the rest of the spices until 20-30 minutes before it's done- or they lose their flavor and heat.


----------



## Dune (Jan 7, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> Dune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know if hickory grows around here. I am building a new smoker about twice the size of my Little Chief from a stainless cabinet I found.

I'll buy some hickory chips to try, even though buying something I otherwise would get for free seems wrong.


----------



## Dune (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like a great chili recipe. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Dune (Jan 10, 2011)

A comment in another thread reminded me of this, not really a recipe, yet my alltime favorite; Fried oyster poorboy, as served (at one time) by The Impudent Oyster of Chatham Mass.

French roll, split, garlic butter, lightly toasted. Tarter sauce, deep fried fresh oysters, topped with fresh thin sliced roast beef! Unbeleivable!

If you ever get to Cape Cod, the Impudent Oyster is still one of the best restaurants, and of course, get in touch with me.


----------



## Gary_602z (Jan 11, 2011)

Pork tenderloin and garlic smashed taters tonite, gotta scrounge up some veggies!  

Gary


----------



## KarlK (Jan 12, 2011)

My favorite recipe is wood fired pizza!

The dough recipe from " THE ART OF WOOD FIRED COOKING" by Andrea Mugnainni

3 HOUR PIZZA DOUGH

1 1/2 cups warm water divided     1 teaspoon active dry yeast
4 cups 00 flour                             1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon olive oil

Place 1/4 cup of the warm water in a bowl and sprinkle with the yeast. Let sit for 5 minutes. Place flour , salt, yeast mixture and the remaining warm water in a bowl fitted with a dough hook. Mix on low speed for 2 minutes or until dough takes on a shaggy appearance. Add more flour 1 tablespoon at a time if dough is wet. Drizzle with the oil and mix for 2 minutes. Dough will form a smooth ball. Turn off mixer and cover with plastic wrap, and let rest for 20 minutes. Resume mixing on medium speed for 3 minutes. Place dough in a slightly oiled bowl and cover with plastic wrap. Let rise until double in size. For about 2 1/2 hours. Divide dough into 4 10 oz. balls and let rest for a few minutes before pressing into pizza.
Top with San Marzan Tomatoes fresh  mozzarella and your favorite toppings. We like hot sausage,sweet peppers and mushrooms. When pie comes out of oven top with fresh basil.


----------



## fishingpol (Jan 12, 2011)

If brick oven cooking is your thing, check out traditionaloven.com.  Great website if you want to make an outdoor oven.


----------



## madrone (Jan 12, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> BTW- making chile is an all day affair for me.



Fork yeah! Great recipe. Found me a corn stick pan at the Salvation Army for $2.50 and got working on some black bean chili as soon as I got home.


----------



## madrone (Jan 12, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Chop up the habaneros well (WEAR RUBBER GLOVES!!)



I worked for a burrito shop in high school. Somehow got stuck with the job of chopping serranos every morning. Peppers and mucous membranes don't mix.


----------



## Gary_602z (Jan 15, 2011)

Wife is making white chicken chili tonite! Hope she doesn't burn it again!  

Gary


----------



## Mcbride (Jan 16, 2011)

KarlK said:
			
		

> My favorite recipe is wood fired pizza!
> 
> The dough recipe from " THE ART OF WOOD FIRED COOKING" by Andrea Mugnainni
> 
> ...




Mmmmmmmmmm   Just the picture made me hungry. I bet it smells amazing to.


----------



## KarlK (Jan 16, 2011)

Its about 14 degrees out and Im making pizza outside right now!


----------



## szmaine (Jan 28, 2011)

I make a batch of these every so often so that there are always some in the freezer to use with store bought sauce ( which I usually doctor a bit - always add a bit of fennels seed, maybe some extra basil)

Really Good meatballs (my aunt's recipe)

3 lbs hamburg - i don't go too lean no more than % 85.
1 1/2 c Italian seasoned bread crumbs
1/2 c grated Parmesan - can use the cheaper pre-grated stuff or get fancy
2 egg lightly beaten
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp black pepper
1/3 c milk
1/3 c water
2 tsp basil
1-2 clove garlic minced

mush it all together, make balls and place on cookie sheet lightly greased w/ olive oil, a little olive oil on the tops too (I like to dab them with a paper towel dipped in the oil)
Brown in oven at 350C don't know exactly how long since I check the for browning and turn them once to get the other side, maybe 1/2 hr altogether but it depend on how big you make them....
It makes alot - I let whatever we're not using right away cool then pack them in ziplocks for individual meals, 6 per bag for us, but if the bag is frozen lying flat they shouldn't stick together anyway. 
They are best simmered in the sauce for at least half an hour.
Any leftover after spaghetti dinner makes a great sandwich on crusty bread w/ melted provolone on top.

Edit -Yikes,  put lbs for the breadcrumbs by accident, fixed it - man that would have been some dry meatballs!!


----------



## Dune (Jan 28, 2011)

Can't wait to try the meatballs. Thanks.


----------



## Lumberjacks Wife (Jan 28, 2011)

For all you meat eaters, my venison recipe:
In a crock pot set on high for aprox. 8 hours:
Venison roast
enough water to cover the roast
3 med onions - quartered
2 carrots - diced
3/4 potatoes - quartered
4/5 cloves garlic - minced
2 shallots - quartered
1 cup barley
1/2 cup red wine
sea salt, pepper, bay leaf, cumin and whatever other spices you like

For those who like salmon: Salmon cakes
1or2 lbs fresh or frozen salmon filets - diced (depends on how many yas are feeding)
(I use frozen filets-easier to cut - just cook a bit longer)
1/2 cup mayo
onion - diced & sauteed
shake or two of: sea salt, pepper, garlic powder, parsley, marjoram
2 cups bread crumbs -enough to coat
Olive oil in fry pan then drop by spoonfuls into hot oil.  Flip when nicely browned.  (I also use canned tuna instead of salmon at times).


----------



## fishingpol (Jan 30, 2011)

Here's one...  Pork and beans

1 Pkg pinto beans.  Cover with and inch of water and bring to a boil and remove from heat.  Soak one hour.  Put back on stove, add cut up onion, brown sugar if you like them sweet.  I add Tony Cachere's creole seasoning as needed for a little zip(not much for me).  Cut up a small smoked shoulder (Leidy's) into strips or pull it apart and add.  Sprinkle in dry mustard as needed.  Salt and pepper to taste.  I have a pot on the wood stove now.  Needs about an hour to cook to make beans  tender.  The smells is fantastic.  I'm going to scrounge up some bread to go with it.  Add or don't add whatever works for you.  Simple receipe.

First time cooking on top of this stove.  Nice slow boiling going on.  The old VC Aspen had the cooktop, I do miss that feature.


----------

